# Off To London, Normandy & Paris



## Beaglemom3 (May 12, 2011)

Well, the time is upon us and I'll be leaving on a jet plane @ 0850 hrs tomorrow, Logan - Heathrow. London for 10 days, Normandy for 3 and Paris for 4.

Thanks to all the great TUGGERs who helped me decide on which Normandy tour to take (Battle Bus), movies to watch (Longest Day & Private Ryan) the Marriott to select (Champs) and so much more.


Boston - London via Heathrow  (Allen House & 3 nights at the Marriott County Hall)

London - Caen, France via the overnight Brittany Ferry out of Portsmouth.

Caen - Bayeux via train and 3 nights at the Churchill.  http://www.hotel-churchill.fr/en.php

Bayeux - Paris via RailEurope.  3 nights at the Champs-Elysses Marriott.

Paris - Boston out of CDG.

Life is _good_, TUGGERs are _great_, TS weeks, FF miles and Marriott pts are the_ best _!

Cheerio & Au Revoir.

P.S. I owe a review on the Breakers in Dennisport, Ma. and will work on that in-flight. Hope to crank out an Allen House updated review. I am so behind in promises, but am getting out of my funk gradually.


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2011)

I am *GREEN* with envy!  Have a wonderful trip - we expect a trip report!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 12, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I am *GREEN* with envy!  Have a wonderful trip - we expect a trip report!




  Thank you so much. I am trying to be a better Tug contributor and will buckle down to write some reviews. I've learned so much from others and would like to return like in kind.


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2011)

You really should have waited two more weeks to go - and asked ME to go with you!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 12, 2011)

Beaglemom,

Bon Voyage and Bon Appetit!

Richard


----------



## Carolinian (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip!  I envy you the Allen House exchange.  That is tough to get.  Wish I had read that you were using RailEurope for your train tickets.  Every time I have priced them, they have charged more than buying the ticket at the station in Europe, sometimes MUCH more.


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2011)

Beag's is fortunate enough to be an Allen House owner - GREAT place in a wonderful location!


----------



## mpizza (May 13, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip!

Maria


----------



## pedro47 (May 13, 2011)

Enjoy your vacation and please take a river cruise in Paris.


----------



## Larry (May 13, 2011)

*sounds like a great trip!!!*

Sounds like a great trip during an excellent time to go. We stayed at the Allen House 2 years ago and loved the Kensington location, Since you own there I'm sure you know your way around.

Paris IMHO is the mosbeautifulul city I have ever been to. Great museums, great food and just fantastic for just walking around and taking in the sights.

I have never been to Normandy as we combined 3 nights in Paris with a week in a timeshare on the French Riviera,

Hope you have a great time and finitely write some reviews.


----------



## Kay H (May 13, 2011)

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## IreneLF (May 15, 2011)

Bon Voyage - again - and I can't wait to read about your trip to my two favorite cities.


----------



## x3 skier (May 15, 2011)

SAy Hi to the fine ladies in the Front Office at The Allen House. I will be there for my week in Oct. Hate to think that the RTU is expiring in a few years. Last I heard it was undecided if they will continue as a Time Share or not.

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (May 15, 2011)

x3 skier said:


> SAy Hi to the fine ladies in the Front Office at The Allen House. I will be there for my week in Oct. Hate to think that the RTU is expiring in a few years. Last I heard it was undecided if they will continue as a Time Share or not.
> 
> Cheers



Even if they do, there is always Sloan Garden Court in central London if you trade thorugh SFX.  Hapimag also has a timeshare resort there.  As hard as London is to trade into, however, I am hoping that Allen House sticks around.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 24, 2011)

Greetings from Portsmouth, England. We got here early in order to catch our Brittany Ferry to Caen, France at 10:45 pm. Taking the slow, overnight ferry.

Portsmouth is great ! Went on the HMS Victory today. Spectacular !!

Had a wonderful time in London. The Allen House is so good and the Marriott County Hall was a special treat.

This is my 12th or 13th time to London and I'm still learning !

Hope all of you are well.

I do not have a laptop, so internet cafes are my only online contact.

Cheerio,
B.


----------



## Carolinian (May 24, 2011)

HMS Victory is indeed magnificient, the oldest commissioned warship in the world.  Did you also board HMS Warrior, Britain's first ironclad, launched in 1860?  She is at the other end of the Historic Dockyard from HMS Victory, and in the 1860s was the longest, fastest, and most powerfully armed warship ever built, in addition to be an ironclad.  She and her sister ship, HMS Black Prince, launched a year later, probably gave Lincoln nightmares when he almost blundered into war with the British Empire in late 1861 during the Trent Affair.  In addition, the raised remains of HMS Mary Rose, flagship of Henry VIII'a fleet which capsized on her first voyage, makes the third interesting historic ship at Portsmouth.




Beaglemom3 said:


> Greetings from Portsmouth, England. We got here early in order to catch our Brittany Ferry to Caen, France at 10:45 pm. Taking the slow, overnight ferry.
> 
> Portsmouth is great ! Went on the HMS Victory today. Spectacular !!
> 
> ...


----------

